# assistir/ver TV?



## jordicastillejo

Olá. Que bom! Eu também estou conhecendo a lingua portuguesa, aqui em SP, lindo os jornais, assistendo a TV, e na rua, claro.


----------



## Mangato

jordicastillejo said:


> Olá. Que bom! Eu também estou conhecendo a lingua portuguesa, aqui em SP, lendo os jornais, assistindo à TV, e na rua, claro.


 
Umas pequenas corrições.  
Não tenho certeza que se assista à  TV.  Olhando TV talvez.  Gostaria que os nativos confirmassem

Cumprimentos e benvindos ao Foro

MG


----------



## Vanda

Ah, sim, Mangato! Assistimos a TV o dia inteiro.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal a expressão mais comum é 'ver televisão', 'ver um filme', 'ver um jogo de futebol'.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Apesar de entender que no Brasil é mais usual se dizer assistir à TV, escuto também com certa freqüência ver TV ou ver televisão.


----------



## Alandria

_*Coloquialmente* _é um verbo transitivo direto.
Ex: Assisti ontem o filme.

_*Formalmente*_ é um verbo transitivo indireto.
Ex: Assisti ontem ao filme.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Alandria said:


> _*Coloquialmente* _é um verbo transitivo direto.
> Ex: Assisti ontem o filme.
> 
> _*Formalmente*_ é um verbo transitivo indireto.
> Ex: Assisti ontem ao filme.


Interessante essa colocação, pois sempre pensei que quando tivesse o sentido de ver, o verbo assistir pediria objeto indireto, obrigando a presença da preposição.

Lendo o primeiro exemplo, pareceria que que você assitiu (deu assistência/ ajudou/socorreu) o filme ontem.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Ah, sim, Mangato! Assistimos a TV o dia inteiro.


 
<Eis un amigo falso e ruim.
Em espanhol _asistir_ supõe ir a.  Assistese-se ao futebol, ao cinema inclusive a um funeral. Mas não assistimos a TV.  Ficamos hipnotizados diante da "caixa boba"


----------



## Outsider

De facto, acho que é mais ou menos o mesmo em Portugal. Assiste-se a um evento (filme, peça de teatro, concerto, discurso...) Mas vê-se televisão.

Só para complicar as coisas, pode-se, no entanto, assistir a um evento _pela televisão_.


----------



## jordicastillejo

Mangato said:


> Umas pequenas corrições.
> Não tenho certeza que se assista à TV. Olhando TV talvez. Gostaria que os nativos confirmassem


Mangato: Obrigado pelas correções.
Aqui no Brasil, sim assistimos a TV.(pelo menos em SP).


----------



## jordicastillejo

Vanda said:


> Ah, sim, Mangato! Assistimos a TV o dia inteiro.


 
Obrigado, Vanda.


----------



## coquis14

Mangato said:


> Não tenho certeza que se assista à TV. Olhando TV talvez. Gostaria que os nativos confirmassem


Tanto quanto sei olhar TV não é possível , mas é possível olhar fotos , né?
Saludos


----------



## Alandria

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Interessante essa colocação, pois sempre pensei que quando tivesse o sentido de ver, o verbo assistir pediria objeto indireto, obrigando a presença da preposição.
> 
> Lendo o primeiro exemplo, pareceria que que você assitiu (deu assistência/ ajudou/socorreu) o filme ontem.


 
Um percentual pequeno de pessoas no Brasil usaria o verbo "assistir" (ver) da maneira que você está tentando impingir, isto é, como um verbo transitivo indireto.

E você sabe muito bem que tanto os meus exemplos como os do tópico se referem à fala cotidiana. O *outro* significado de "assistir" [dar assistência (que eu já sabia desde o primário)] e a sua regência não estavam em questão.


----------



## Mangato

coquis14 said:


> Tanto quanto sei olhar TV não é possível , mas é possível olhar fotos , né?


Não vou fazer questão se no caso de TV  olhar está certo ou não, mas veja o diz o Priberam

 olhar
do Lat.  *_ adoculare_ < _ad_ + _oculare_, *ver*​_v. tr., fitar os olhos em;encarar; fazer por ver;*mirar*; _​_*contemplar*; observar; _​_notar; *atender a*; _​_cuidar de; julgar;ponderar;_​​<Assistir
do Lat. _ assistere_​​_v. int., _​_estar presente;habitar;socorrer;amparar;_​_proteger;_​​_v. tr. e int., fazer companhia;prestar socorros materiais ou espirituais._​​Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## Outsider

"Olhar a TV" dá a ideia de olhar para um televisor desligado. Significa olhar para o aparelho, o objecto. Quando nos queremos referimos a acompanhar o que o televisor transmite, os programas, dizemos "ver" ou "assistir".


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> "Olhar a TV" dá a ideia de olhar para um televisor desligado. Significa olhar para o aparelho, o objecto. Quando nos queremos referimos a acompanhar o que o televisor transmite, os programas, dizemos "ver" ou "assistir".


 
Obrigado OUT, para mi ficou esclarecido


----------



## Outsider

Outsider said:


> "Olhar a TV" dá a ideia de olhar para um televisor desligado.


Ou olhar para a TV _desatentamente_.

P.S. É diferente em galego?


----------



## Mangato

Não. Normalmernte ve-se a TV. _Ollar_ úsa-se pouco como verbo. Úsa-se mais como sustantivo. _Teu ollar = a tua mirada._

Aqui no sul da Galiza, (Rias Baixas) comfundem *ver* con *mirar*. _Miran a Tv, miran o futebol_. Isso surpreende-nos muito aos que procedemos doutras comarcas.
*Mirar*= fixa-la vista em; observar; estar situado de cara a... , olhar, fitar. Mirar é um acto voluntario, ver não sempre
*Ver: *Perceber com o sentido da vista, observar, presenciar

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## Outsider

> Mirar= fixa-la vista em; observar; estar situado de cara a... , olhar, fitar. Mirar é um acto voluntario, ver não sempre
> 
> Ver: Perceber com o sentido da vista, observar, presenciar


Essa descrição de "mirar" é mais ou menos como a de "olhar" em português (na fala dizemos geralmente "olhar para" algo ou alguém; o uso transitivo do verbo é principalmente literário). Só que, como viu, no que toca às emissões de TV "vemos"; não "olhamos".


----------

